# Prepping found tree branches



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm sure this comes up a lot, but I can't find a good biological/science-like explanation. With the ice storms in Dallas, I was thinking of picking up some nice fallen branches for driftwood. Most articles I find say for it to be old, dry, barkless, and boiled.

My question is can a fresher branch have the process accelerated? How can I take a random oak branch (likely still having bark) and get it ready for the tank?

I'm not looking to forage from a lake/creek. I'm looking at random dead trees on my way to work.

Thanks


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

There are a few ways i know of to accerlerate drying time of wood, sadly none of them can be done at home.( atleast not in the same time frames) placing the wood in a warm, dry place with good airflow is your best bet. its what they do when they "kiln dry" lumber only its a highly controled enviroment. its still going to take weeks.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

But what does the drying do if its just going in a tank right after?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

CHemical changes happen during the drying process, sap also leaches out.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

After its dried, what's a good way to remove the bark (or does it fall off during drying)?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Depends on the kind of wood, some falls off, some you can remove by hand( some easy, some not so easy) some people pressure wash it off, others media blast it. I personally like media blasting, but i have every thing needed to do it, for basicly the cost of powering the compresser. If i didn't, i would pressure wash it. Either with one i own, a friends or the coin operated self car wash(make sure no soap) i would try the removal by hand method 1st. most hard wood bark comes right off.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

+1 on Tab's advice.

The desired change in the wood is for all the living tissue to die, and for that tissue to decompose or break down so that it doesn't do this in the tank. If put in the tank fresh, breakdown of the living tissue can release ammonia.

I've had good luck letting wood dry outside for 6 months, then scraping or pressure washing to remove the bark. If the piece is small enough, you could put it in the oven on low (180?). It will stink, and check it frequently because of fire danger!

Never tired oak, but crape myrtle and boxwood are hard wood, and hold up in the tank very well.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Michael said:


> +1 on Tab's advice.
> 
> The desired change in the wood is for all the living tissue to die, and for that tissue to decompose or break down so that it doesn't do this in the tank. If put in the tank fresh, breakdown of the living tissue can release ammonia.
> 
> ...


if you are married, the fire would be the least of your worrys :razz::whip:


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I was thinking of using my gas grill on the warming rack. Right now I only need a small peice for some anubias. I'll save the larger chunks for the Texas summer


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

By the time you get that wood dry and ok to put in water you will know why it makes more sense to just buy Manzanita (the cheapest and best looking wood useable in planted tanks).


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

The key word there is "buy". I'm married... gotta hide the cost from the wife wherever I can. The $5-$10 bucks here could be another sponge filter, or part of a replacement bulb when they come due.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

the W I F E accountant can be very hard to fool... spending twice as much on her is a great way to keep her happy. lol


----------

